# Sehnenscheidenentzündung als Berufskrankheit



## AMUN (7 Sep. 2006)

Sehnenscheidenentzündung als Berufskrankheit anerkannt

Bei Arbeitnehmern, die überwiegend am Computer arbeiten, kann eine 
Sehnenscheidenentzündung als Berufskrankheit anerkannt werden.

Nach einem jetzt schriftlich veröffentlichten Grundsatzurteil des 
Verwaltungsgerichts (VG) Göttingen gilt dies dann, wenn durch ständiges 
arbeiten mit der Computer-Maus die Erkrankung für die Arbeit typisch und 
das Risiko im Vergleich zur übrigen Bevölkerung besonders hoch ist.

Mit dem Urteil erkannte das VG die Sehnenscheidenentzündung einer 
Bahn-Beamtin als Berufskrankheit an. Sie arbeitete seit Jahren überwiegend 
am Computer, zuletzt etwa zu 90 Prozent ihrer Arbeitszeit. 

Dabei arbeitete sie etwa zu zwei Dritteln der Arbeitszeit mit der Maus. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung sei bei solchen 
Arbeitsbedingungen besonders groß und die Voraussetzungen einer 
Berufskrankheit damit gegeben, urteilte das VG.

Dabei stützte sich das Gericht auf die Berufskrankheitenverordnung, die 
auch für gesetzlich sozialversicherte Arbeitnehmer in der Privatwirtschaft 
gilt. Das Urteil ist daher von den rechtlichen Grundlagen her übertragbar; 
zuständig für die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung sind allerdings die Sozialgerichte.

Quelle: http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/gesund...en/2861458,cc=000000185900028614581xAVOQ.html

*Bahn-Beamtin und arbeit! Passt das zusammen*  

*Ich arbeite auch überwiegend am PC und natürlich mit der Maus… 
kann ich jetzt vorzeitig in Berufsunfähigkeitsrente gehen? Mein Arm schmerzt irgendwie schon…* :mussweg:


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Sep. 2006)

Ich dachte bei dem thread-Namen erst, es handelt sich um eine preview von "Der Wixxer 2" 

Aber mal ernsthaft: Kann schon passieren, gut zu wissen. Vielleicht kann ich es an meine Chefin weitergeben, so als Tip (böse, böse)!

Danke für Deine Info, Meister!


----------



## Muli (8 Sep. 2006)

Und auch ich als Student, Steuereumel und Forenbetreiber bin der Maus nicht wirklich abgeneigt. Mal schauen was passiert, wenn ich noch paar Jährchen so weitermache 
Und das habe ich vor


----------

